# Anyone have kefir grains to sell?



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My best friend in PA has access to raw milk from her Amish neighbors, but doesn't have the kefir grains anymore; when she got rid of her 50 goats 5 years ago after her long-time SO died suddenly, she couldn't handle the animal chores by herself, so she stopped using them and is now searching for more to get started again. I sent her to cheesemaking.com cuz they sell the kefir culture in packets, but she would rather have the grains.

If anyone has some, please PM me so I can put you in contact with her!

Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Romysbaskets usually has some -- just PM her.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a link to Romy's Kefir Grains thread on the Bargain Board: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...10-orders-available-kefir-grains-$5-each.html

She should have more available pretty soon.

Peg


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Beat me to it. 
Romy's top notch to deal with, too!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I actually have some extra now that grew from the ones I got from Romy. They grow very quickly; so if Romy doesn't have any left at this time, I can let you have some. Just let me know.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

IowaLez put me in contact with her friend and they will be on their way by Mon morning. Thanks for the referrals and kind words!


----------

